

List of TechStars companies (6 out of the 10 are listed) - vegashacker
http://microsoftstartupzone.com/blogs/the_next_big_thing/archive/2007/07/13/techstars-in-boulder.aspx

======
gibsonf1
Noticeably lacking are any business applications, which I think are the next
big (profitable) thing in web 2.0 (I am a bit biased on this, but I think the
time has arrived)

~~~
nostrademons
It's happening already, you just don't hear about it because enterprise
software shops usually sell direct to their customers and don't care for
publicity outside of their industry.

The curious thing is that this time, consumer companies seem to be leading
enterprise companies in technology, and much of the bleeding-edge innovation
happens in the consumer market. My boss remarked about this to me - in the
past, enterprise tools have been far ahead of the consumer apps
technologically. Software features that made it to home PCs in the mid-90s
were available on enterprise workstations in the early 80s, and in some cases
the consumer market _still_ hasn't caught up (take a look at early Lisp
Machines for an example of what was possible then). Nowadays, it seems like
Google and Yahoo have locked up many of the best developers, and the features
that come out of Google/Yahoo!Finance often are _better_ than the equivalent
features from, say, Bloomberg.

I'm not really sure what this means for the enterprise market. Probably not
good.

~~~
gibsonf1
Technological advance in general is a good thing, obviously :). The developers
will follow the money as their investors will, and if the consumer market gets
saturated and looses momentum while the business side starts picking up, with
businesses willing to actually pay to use services, then the developers will
follow.

------
acgourley
To be fair, I didn't investigate ... but who needs 15k and office space to
build a sticky note facebook app? Secondly, Didn't the facebook platform
launch after the techstars deadline?

~~~
vegashacker
I read somewhere that a few people totally changed their ideas after starting
TechStars. This may be one of those companies.

------
chandrab
I'm not impressed. Is there an equivalent list of YC companies?

~~~
paulgb
There may be an official list somewhere, but Wikipedia has a decent list:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator#Portfolio>

